# Schmidys machinery used bucket trucks



## Shaunbobby (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey just wondering if anyone on here has bought used bucket trucks from schmidys machinery and how they were to deal with?


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 28, 2011)

In my experience, they will cut every corner possible to make an extra buck. Lots of cheapo white paint and the signature tin hubcaps, is mostly what you get. exercise extreme caution when dealing with those people! Live and learn I guess..


----------



## Shaunbobby (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks tree mds,do you know any good places to buy used bucket trucks


----------



## loveroftrees (Sep 28, 2011)

*used equip*

I have had good luck with I-80 Equipment. Google them.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 29, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Both of those rear mounts are awesome looking trucks.. love the IH!! seems priced reasonably too.


 
Sweet trucks for sure. 

The way I went was to find a private seller and hire a boom tech to go over the boom and give a non biased opinion on it prior to purchase. I'm wary of dealers as they seem to spend more time making a 15K truck look like a 30K truck than they do just making it safe and reliable. I'd rather buy a 15K truck and spend the extra 15K fixing it up so I know what I have.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 29, 2011)

blakesmaster said:


> sweet trucks for sure.
> 
> The way i went was to find a private seller and hire a boom tech to go over the boom and give a non biased opinion on it prior to purchase. I'm wary of dealers as they seem to spend more time making a 15k truck look like a 30k truck than they do just making it safe and reliable. I'd rather buy a 15k truck and spend the extra 15k fixing it up so i know what i have.


 
100% agreed


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 29, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Both of those rear mounts are awesome looking trucks.. love the IH!! seems priced reasonably too.


 
Yup, the 80ft ALC EL is sexual....


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 29, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Sweet trucks for sure.
> 
> The way I went was to find a private seller and hire a boom tech to go over the boom and give a non biased opinion on it prior to purchase. I'm wary of dealers as they seem to spend more time making a 15K truck look like a 30K truck than they do just making it safe and reliable. I'd rather buy a 15K truck and spend the extra 15K fixing it up so I know what I have.


 
Yep. And if you're gonna be paying for paint, it would sure be nice if you could pick some color other than cheapo white!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 1, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> So are you the owner or employee there?


 
Owner.... Shameless plug I guess lol....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, and to answer the thread starters original question. Schmitdy's takes decent trucks priced well, sprays them white, and sells them for triple cost. So they can beat it.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Oct 1, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Oh, and to answer the thread starters original question. Schmitdy's takes decent trucks priced well, sprays them white, and sells them for triple cost. So they can beat it.


 
shameless plug ? yes i own tristate forestry equipment. and im here to help anyone who may need my advice. we sell some of the highest quality equipment in the industry. all of our trucks are inspected and di-electric tested, all boom updates are done before a truck is sold. DOT inspected. completely and thoroughly gone through . we have a professional in house paint shop and we can offer any color combination. not to mention all of our trucks are atleast 10 to 15% cheaper then similar trucks out there that have half the quality work put into them to make them a safe , reliable truck. so you can all it a "shameless plug" i call it networking.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 1, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> shameless plug ? yes i own tristate forestry equipment. and im here to help anyone who may need my advice. we sell some of the highest quality equipment in the industry. all of our trucks are inspected and di-electric tested, all boom updates are done before a truck is sold. DOT inspected. completely and thoroughly gone through . we have a professional in house paint shop and we can offer any color combination. not to mention all of our trucks are atleast 10 to 15% cheaper then similar trucks out there that have half the quality work put into them to make them a safe , reliable truck. so you can all it a "shameless plug" i call it networking.


 

Nothing wrong with a shameless plug. That's why it's called shameless.  Whats the best you can do on the IH EL? PM me if you'd like.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Oct 1, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Nothing wrong with a shameless plug. That's why it's called shameless.  Whats the best you can do on the IH EL? PM me if you'd like.


 
73k bottom line.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Oct 2, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> shameless plug ? yes i own tristate forestry equipment. and im here to help anyone who may need my advice. we sell some of the highest quality equipment in the industry. all of our trucks are inspected and di-electric tested, all boom updates are done before a truck is sold. DOT inspected. completely and thoroughly gone through . we have a professional in house paint shop and we can offer any color combination. not to mention all of our trucks are atleast 10 to 15% cheaper then similar trucks out there that have half the quality work put into them to make them a safe , reliable truck. so you can all it a "shameless plug" i call it networking.



Not a shameless plug, glad your on here!!

Man, I like that 2002, IH 4800 4x4, low miles and clean, looks like you got good equipment!!!


----------



## TheRealTreeMasters (Mar 9, 2017)

Fraud

Schmidy's Machinery from Clinton IL. sold me a 2008 Ford F750 for $44,000, after we completed the paper work and I wired them the total amount, they stopped communicating with me. When I finally got a hold of them, they told me there was a mistake and they sold my truck to someone else, and they will be sending me my money back plus one thousand dollars extra for the mistake, however, it has been 2 weeks since and everyday they say they are sending the money right away, but they still won’t return any of the money. I have just filed a police report for fraud, and filed a complaint with the Illinois Secretary of State Police against their dealer license. I’m in the process of contacting a local lawyer to start a lawsuit for my money, plus damages this situation has caused my business.


----------



## hitoppa (Nov 6, 2019)

I just bought a 2011 Altec LRV57 on an International 7400 with Maxxforce DT466 4x4 from Schmidy's. Very happy with the whole transaction and those, Jesse, owner, Jessica in the office and Enrique in service and customer service, involved with the sale. I would recommend them to anyone and wouldn't hesitate to buy another truck or machine from them in the future. See website ad in Tree Trader. Where else in the country are you gonna find a used truck like this at this price in this condition and miles.?


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 6, 2019)

I got some brand new hub caps I’ll sell you cheap for that bad boy!!


----------



## hitoppa (Nov 7, 2019)

I probably go aluminum wheels if I change but thanks for the offer on the WHEEL SIMULATORS ...LOL.


----------

